# Question.



## Twistergirl

Hi.

I am new to this part of the forum I have a question. 

I cannot carry a baby. I have been told by the dr. Luckily my sister in law said she be a surrogate for is. My question is- my sister I'm law is a healthy weight. But I am not. But I want the. To use my eggs and my husband sperm. Does it matter I am overweight when it will be my sister in law having the procedure and carrying the baby. The only procedure I have is removing the eggs. 

Does my weight stop me. I am in Devon if anyone been through similar..

I would like all the advice I can get. I am in a wheelchair so I find it hard to loose weight. But I am trying..

Claire.


----------



## messica

Going through stimulation and subsequent egg retrieval is a pretty challenging process both mentally and physically. I know in the US anyway most egg donors have to meet the weight criteria (typically between 18-28 bmi), so I imagine the same would apply to women looking to use their own eggs and a surrogate, but it's definitely something to check into as far as your individual clinic would go. 

Would be a super easy and quick thing to sort out. If you google up the clinics in your area just give them a call and ask. They should be able to answer basic questions right over the phone for you :flower:


----------

